# Valerian: Luc Besson spricht über sein absolutes Herzensprojekt - Featurette



## CarolaHo (24. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valerian: Luc Besson spricht über sein absolutes Herzensprojekt - Featurette* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valerian: Luc Besson spricht über sein absolutes Herzensprojekt - Featurette


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. Juni 2017)

Froi! Die Hauptdarsteller sind etwas jung, aber wenn's dem Comic gerecht wird. Luc Besson hat bestimmt über den optischen Werken nicht vergessen, auch eine gute Story zu präsentieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Juni 2017)

Die Trailer sehen vom Artstyle natürlich ein wenig kitschig vor allem knallig bunt aus, wie eine übertriebene Mischung aus Das 5. Element und Cloud Atlas aber irgendwie dennoch cool. Aber da ich die Comics als Kind geliebt habe werde ich mir den Film in jedem Fall anschauen. Ich hoffe nur, er ist nicht zu sehr für Kinder ausgelegt.


----------



## Odin333 (24. Juni 2017)

Leider ist mir das Aliendesign extrem unsympathisch, glaube deshalb nicht, dass ich es mir ansehen werde.


----------



## KylRoy (24. Juni 2017)

Endlich mal wieder jemand mit Visionen!

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. Juni 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder jemand mit Visionen!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Finde ich auch - insbesondere, wo doch Star Wars und Alien mehr und mehr "alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen" präsentiert.


----------



## KylRoy (24. Juni 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Finde ich auch - insbesondere, wo doch Star Wars und Alien mehr und mehr "alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen" präsentiert.


Da ist schon was dran, allerdings werde ich einen Beaujolais immer gut finden. ^_^

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2017)

Endlich wieder Visionen
bei einem Film wo fast alles aussieht als ob´s aus Mass Effect kommt, angefangen beim Logo


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Visionen
> bei einem Film wo fast alles aussieht als ob´s aus Mass Effect kommt, angefangen beim Logo



Wie in der Featurette zu sehen ist, wurde sehr viel vom Comic-Look übernommen, sogar recht genau. Der Comic ist dezent älter, als das Mass Effect Franchise, oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Juni 2017)

Wollte auch gerade sagen, der Comic stammt aus dem Jahr 1967, der letzte bisher veröffentlichte Band aus dem Jahr 2014. Der generelle Look und das Design waren aber schon im ersten Comic so vorhanden. Der Film orientiert sich schon deutlich am Comic, da kann man nun wirklich nichts anderes sagen, auch wenn er natürlich etwas übertriebener wirkt.

Sogar die Animeserie von 2006 hat noch eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit, trotz ihrer schlechten Zeichnungen.


----------

